# question regarding your lfs



## west (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay question for you guys. When you buy corals that are attached to a piece of live rock, do you guys inspect the rock for nuisance algae such as hair, bubble or anything you don't want in your tank? 

The reason why I ask is because the lfs that I frequent has a terrible bubble algae problem. I mean literally you can find hundreds and thousands of bubble algae in their tanks. I bought a piece of coral and I end up just cutting it out of the live rock cause the rock had a lot of bubble algae and hair algae. Am I being too anal about this? I just don't want it spread all over my tank. Is it normal for your lfs to have massive nuisance algae problems?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, its a tough call.

IMO, bubble algae is pretty easy to deal with. So, I would look at that live rock, and keep it! 

That is 100% live rock (providing it was really live rock, and not man made and the coral was farmed....) You just don't get rock like that anymore! There is so much good on the rock that I would be keeping it as alive as I could!

Some of the best rock I have seen lately is at Reef Boutique. Colin brings it in fresh, air shipment. While yes, its dry rock dumped into the ocean, then harvested at a later time, it is still some of the nicest rock I have seen in a long time.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know about your regime with new additions to the tank but myself, I dip it in ReVive for 15 minutes then take a toothbrush and clean off the live rock that the piece sits on. I've heard way to many nightmare stories of people dealing with nudi's and other nasties to even take a chance. 

But like J_T says, you can't beat free live rock


----------

